# Italian Autostrades



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

For those travelling to Italy for the first time this SITE has a great deal of info. Parts are in English but the Italian parts are easy to follow.

It gives details of service areas, price of fuel and for the first timers details on the toll paying procedure.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Great stuff Don,

We are off there in 2 weeks time - hoping to spend around 6 weeks there down as far as Naples/Sorento and the peninsular. Any other tips would be most welcome

Pete


----------

